# "I'm Not Dead Yet!".... Or am I?



## Jon (Feb 19, 2009)

Dispatched to a local SNF for "Respiratory Distress"

After we went responding, was advised by dispatch that the facility had called back, Pt. was an "Obvious DOA", they had a DNR, and they would not be needing our services after all.


Unresponsive Person --> DOA I can see
Change in mental status --> DOA I can see
But "Respritory Distress" --> DOA? That means they determined the patient was having DIFFICULTY breathing and called 911... then realized they were dead. WTF?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm curious as to what their "obvious DOA" criteria is...

I certainly hope that one of the "obvious DOA" criteria is NOT the presence of a DNR.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2009)

The medic went available based on that report. Around here the SNF's often directly call the Funeral Directors and the funeral homes pickup the bodies, so long as the Patient's physician will sign the death certificate. If the Coroner's office needs to sign the death certificate, it becomes a more involved process.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 20, 2009)

Jon said:


> But "Respritory Distress" --> DOA? That means they determined the patient was having DIFFICULTY breathing and called 911... then realized they were dead. WTF?



But wouldn't not breathing be the ultimate respiratory distress?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> But wouldn't not breathing be the ultimate respiratory distress?


Ya know you have a point


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 20, 2009)

When a person is dying they may present in many ways that could be a possible treatable situation such as CHF or PNA.  However, just a few breathes later, the respirations and heart may stop.   That is the obvious part.


----------



## remote_medic (Feb 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> When a person is dying they may present in many ways that could be a possible treatable situation such as CHF or PNA.  However, just a few breathes later, the respirations and heart may stop.   That is the obvious part.



I agree, I see nothing wrong with this call... Or the cancelation after patient died (with valid DNR)


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Around here we would have ran this call just like y'all did so it sounds to me like there was nothing done wrong and just like Vent said they can present differently with treatable conditions and then go to DOA in just a few minutes later...


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm never amazed by a nursing home call. They put people flat, blowing bubbles, on 4LPM by simple mask, with an aspirator sitting two feet away.. wondering why the guy has a sat of 72%. h34r: Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Devil Duckie are you sure your not from CA that sounds like alot of our "SNF" that we run to...


----------

